# Sound when walking on second floor



## snook

I have a two story house, that I bought 8 months back. The home is made my Legacy homes - with brick veneer outside. The house is made in 2004. There was little sound when I bought and started using the house in summer. Now in winter there are more areas I am hearing the sound. When I am walking on the second floor living room, I am hearing sound. 

What is the reason for the sound? And what should I do?

Vinu


----------



## ajr4997378

Your house may still be settling. The old part of my house was built in the 1950's and its still settling


----------



## oldognewtrick

snook said:


> I have a two story house, that I bought 8 months back. The home is made my Legacy homes - with brick veneer outside. The house is made in 2004. There was little sound when I bought and started using the house in summer. Now in winter there are more areas I am hearing the sound. When I am walking on the second floor living room, I am hearing sound.
> 
> What is the reason for the sound? And what should I do?
> 
> Vinu



Could you describe the sound. popping, clicking, constant, banging, when the waters on or sudenly shuts off, when the winds blowing, noise from squirrels running in the attic?


----------



## Wuzzat?

Get heavier and lighter neighbors to walk on your floor and see if the sound changes.
Do you have freezing & thawing where you live?

I guess you could do a YouTube video with sound.


----------



## snook

Yes this is definitely not settling sound - I know what settling sound is and I do hear them from different locations in my house every now and then. This is the sound coming from floor upstairs. Most likely it is the popping sound and it is not constant, you can hear it only when you walk. It looks like the wood underneath the carpet is not holding on the wooden planks. Please see the video I have taken,

v=4dlDgfjY89I[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlDgfjY89I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlDgfjY89I[/ame]

I am living in North Texas - we don't have freezing sounds.

Thanks
Snook


----------



## nealtw

Two things to look at. Check the length of the span and the demension of the floor joist, just check the thickness of the floor at the top of the stairs. Roll back the carpet and look for loose nails, add screws.


----------



## snook

Thanks - So I need to remove the carpet and look for loose nails. Is there a difference in summer and winter - will the wood shrink in winter causing more popping sound?


----------



## nealtw

Things change with moisture in the air or when it drys out.
Floor joists that are close to the limit of the allowable span will flex under load, which will work at the nails, both the nails thru the plywood deck and the nails holding them in place on top of the walls.


----------



## snook

So the best fix is to remove the carpet -look at the plywood deck and add some nails for screws right? Or what is the best way to fix it. Can it be done by a beginner like me?


----------



## nealtw

I would pull up one corner and at least look at the at it to see if the is any movement around the nails when you walk on it and drive some 2" deck screws to see if that makes a difference. You will find a underlay pad that has ben stapled down, you will want to carefully pull the staples so you don't wreck the pad. If that appears to help then look at removing the carpet, it would need to be cut at the door ways, and likely reinstalled by a pro.


----------



## snook

Do you know how much it will cost approximately - if I had to get this done by some one. My room is 20 x 14 I guess.


----------



## nealtw

Call some local carpet supply shops, they may be able to give you a ballpark figure. Often installers are subcontractors, if you can find one you may get a better price.


----------



## snook

Thanks - I will look for local contractors.


----------



## Wuzzat?

You could take a chance by using a studfinder to find joists through the carpet/flooring/subflooring and sink small-headed screws to fasten down these loose boards.
You may not notice the small holes in the carpet.


----------



## nealtw

At 14 ft. I you have 2x8 floor joists, that would explain everything.


----------



## 46house

i hope im not too late. check this out before you pay someone.
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20045284,00.html


----------

